# I hate when people look at me



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

too much, throughout the day, the same look, I can tell what they're thinking, like What's wrong with him? He never talks. He looks depressed. Um... okay? If you look at me so much then that just means you're not doing the job, if you want to know something about me, just ask me and I just might answer, and if it's too personal then my body language and facial expression will show that I'm not comfortable. I really wish I could read people's minds to see what they think about me cause some of these retards stare at me and in my head I'm questioning what they're thinking. It doesn't matter, I don't even know if anything including me really does exist since I'm in a dreamlike state 24/7, can't tell if this is reality or not since I have derealization and depersonalization, I'm trapped in a dream where people are constantly looking at me, I want to wake up.


----------



## HayleyMoore (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate when people look at me too. Inside I'm screaming what the **** are you looking at? Stop it. They could be thinking nice things, I don't care.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate when people look at me too especially when I'm in confined spaces such as any form of public transport or even when I'm walking down the street


----------



## Nichiren (Aug 15, 2011)

Totally understand.
Its like they are locked in a stare all the time.
Bugs me out.
Activates my reptilian brain as well.

BTW nice Screen name.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I worked on this with my psychologist. I was asked to write down all the reasons why I look at people (eg, nice hair) and when I put it into a pie chart the positives outweighed the negatives and she told me that other people think like that too. So whenever they're looking at you, they most probably want to compliment you


----------



## TrippleSixing (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, I guess I have social anxiety :/... I take public transports since I'm 14, but the people looking at me thing has been bothering me 10x more than it used to. Before I would just think of it as a normal thing, and ignore it. Now I think something is wrong with me, like I'm retarded and weird to everyone else, but look 'normal' to me at the mirror... It's not only on public transports btw, but it's where it gets most intense. 
I don't know if eihter there's something off about me, there could be multiple things, but I think I look fine in the reflexes and such... Maybe its my expressions when I'm not looking at myself? Maybe people can sense my desperation to get out of that place, or my disconfort..

One of my theories is that, the people who look too much are feeling exactly what I'm feeling. So they look at people to see if people look at them, and to see their reaction, because that's basicly what I do. Maybe to them I'm one of those ****ers who stares, because I do look around, to see if people are looking at me. And maybe they are doing the same.



kitkatstar1 said:


> I worked on this with my psychologist. I was asked to write down all the reasons why I look at people (eg, nice hair) and when I put it into a pie chart the positives outweighed the negatives and she told me that other people think like that too. So whenever they're looking at you, they most probably want to compliment you


The top reason why I look at strangers in the face, is to see if they'r looking at me, and their reactions- Other than that, I look at hot girls, characters, and crazy people...

Sometimes I just say ''***** it, it's all in your head'', but other times I really do feel it's not, because some people's expression goes like ''wtf'' or look like they are trying not to laugh. BTW I mostly get this when I'm on my own, when I'm with friends I don't even care. And none of my friends ever told me anything about me being weird or anything...

But yeah, if you think about it, this is all in your head, because you care. And sometimes I let it tottally ruin my day, which is stupid because I don't even know those people... What a bunch of complicated, picky *******s we are.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really understand. I really don't like when people look at me either. It makes me feel even more like a mutant when I notice someone looking at me. I know this is silly, but it's how I feel.


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 27, 2014)

It is so uncomfortable for me when people look at me. It's not so much the looking, as it is the awkward "stare" that happens, leaving me to ask why they are looking in the first place. One other thing that really bothers me are compliments. I don't know why, but they are as bad as the staring, and if the two happen at the same time, it's game over...


----------

